# Got them home. Now what? (UPDATE)



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm at work and I'm crying inside. I just got a text from the president of the rescue that was working to take in the 4 puppies that I found under a bridge the week before last. 

All 4 were diagnosed with bad Parvo and are being euthanized.  The only consolation I have is that they won't suffer for long. 

Like I said, I'm at work so I'm trying to keep it together until I get off.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Tough thing. You did an awesome by them. The world could use more folks like you.
Thank you.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

You saved them from dying a painful death under a bridge, instead they get to pass to the bridge quickly and painlessly knowing they were loved by you. They will be playing together soon, I am so sorry you have to feel this pain in exchange for their release. I hope you get off work soon so that you can grieve properly, you are a wonderful person, thank you for saving them, someone did the same for Wick, I will be forever grateful to all those who go out of their way to help.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

That is so sad. Just so you know it takes 3-10 days for them to show symptoms from when they came into contact with it, so it's a good chance they did not have it when you had them. Of course it's super close timing and I personally think 3-5 days after contact is more realistic


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm so sorry for you. As others have stated, you did a great thing rescuing them from under that bridge. Hopefully knowing they won't pass painfully will give you some comfort.


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm off work and just had a good cry, probably the first of a few. And it's not that I'm just sad. I'm mad! I'm angry with the person who decided that they weren't worthy of a happy long life! Parvo is preventable and all it would have taken was a $10 shot from a local feed store. And they probably wouldn't have even gotten it if they hadn't been dumped under a bridge. I'm pretty digusted with society as a whole right now. 

Rant over for now. Thanks for letting me bent a little.


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

Meant to say *vent* not bent


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear about this turn of events. I know it isn't the ending hoped for, but thank God you found them. They won't have to suffer through a slow, painful death and they now have people to mourn them. Sometimes that is all we can give them.

Hugs to you...
Sheilah


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

sorry about the parvo diagosis...so not fair. I pulled an adult dog from a shelter, we arranged transport to a rescue out of state and they put him down a day after arrival due to 'dog aggression' never giving him a chance to diffuse his stress. 
It put me off aiding to rescues after that...but we still need to do what we feel is best, and those pups surely needed you for that window in their short life. May they rest in peace.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry about the pups. But, you gave them a chance at least and without you they would have died a horrible death alone. For a little bit at least they knew that the world wasn't such a bad place. They will play together at the Bridge and one day you will meet again.


----------

